# Lease or buy 2nd 622



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

Is there any deal on the lease of a 2nd 622? The dishing it up website says only 1 per year. What's the deal?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

gnm313 said:


> Is there any deal on the lease of a 2nd 622? The dishing it up website says only 1 per year. What's the deal?


I only have one 622, but from what I understand you need to purchase any subsequent 622s and you can't lease more than one.


----------



## dad2trips (Oct 28, 2006)

lujan said:


> I only have one 622, but from what I understand you need to purchase any subsequent 622s and you can't lease more than one.


I just added a second 622. Dish would not lease it to me directly since I have one already. I had to call my local Dish dealer to get it. Cost was $199 (same as first & this is a lease) and the monthly fee is $5 for the receiver and $5.98 for the DVR. Since I traded in a 301 I ended up only adding $5.98 per month extra.

Tim


----------



## gnm313-1 (Apr 24, 2005)

dad2trips said:


> I just added a second 622. Dish would not lease it to me directly since I have one already. I had to call my local Dish dealer to get it. Cost was $199 (same as first & this is a lease) and the monthly fee is $5 for the receiver and $5.98 for the DVR. Since I traded in a 301 I ended up only adding $5.98 per month extra.
> 
> Tim


Cool..So you are saying you get the same deal, you just can't get it directly from Dish direct. I guess this is their way of greasing the dealers.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dad2trips said:


> Cost was $199 (same as first & this is a lease) and the monthly fee is $5 for the receiver and $5.98 for the DVR.


Don't be surprised when you find that the lease fee is actually $6/month.


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

dad2trips said:


> I just added a second 622. Dish would not lease it to me directly since I have one already. I had to call my local Dish dealer to get it. Cost was $199 (same as first & this is a lease) and the monthly fee is $5 for the receiver and $5.98 for the DVR. Since I traded in a 301 I ended up only adding $5.98 per month extra.
> 
> Tim


anyone know if there is a place online to get a second VIP622..

the multiple TV thing sucks, i just rather add a new DVR to the second TV.. (HD that is)


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

eatonjb said:


> anyone know if there is a place online to get a second VIP622..


Since you are in Detroit, call Claude. He'll at least give you straight answers, and would be local to boot.
http://www.dishpro.net/contact_us.jsp
13832 Van ****, Detroit MI 48234 US

Remember that in addition to the 1 DISH'n It Up / year, there is a 4 leased tuner per account limit. If you have something besides a 622 now, that is a separate obstacle to hurtle. Someone that had a 921/942 does get a special route to get a 2nd 622 - but you call a different phone number.


----------



## Raymond255 (Apr 2, 2006)

eatonjb said:


> anyone know if there is a place online to get a second VIP622..
> 
> the multiple TV thing sucks, i just rather add a new DVR to the second TV.. (HD that is)


I purchased mine on Ebay.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

Raymond255 said:


> I purchased mine on Ebay.


when you bought yours on ebay - did you still have to register it with dish to get programming or was it as easy as adding a 2 - 1 splitter on the rg6 coming from the dish 1000 to the original 622?

thanks,

gil


----------



## al88 (Oct 3, 2006)

I was able to lease a 2nd 622 from Dish. Call and ask. If you get the run around, send an email to [email protected]. They should be able to hook you up.

--A


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

gilunionhall said:


> when you bought yours on ebay - did you still have to register it with dish to get programming or was it as easy as adding a 2 - 1 splitter on the rg6 coming from the dish 1000 to the original 622?
> 
> thanks,
> 
> gil


I will assume that you will still have to Call dish and have them activate the box.. they don't use cards anymore so you cant swap the cards .

and since the dish is not the part thats activated.

e..b


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

i called dish and was told i needed to wait until 1 yr (6/30/07) after my existing 622 was activated to take advantage of any "current" 622 offers. 

apparently the exiting one expires soon and i guess we really won't know what is avaialbe until they release the information.

i just wanted to see if i could get around the fees, etc for the 2nd 622.

gil


----------



## al88 (Oct 3, 2006)

gilunionhall said:


> i called dish and was told i needed to wait until 1 yr (6/30/07) after my existing 622 was activated to take advantage of any "current" 622 offers.


I was a new subscriber in October. I got my 2nd 622 a week after my 1st one was installed.

--A


----------



## eatonjb (Nov 21, 2006)

al88 said:


> I was a new subscriber in October. I got my 2nd 622 a week after my 1st one was installed.
> 
> --A


what did you pay? they are going for about $400-$450 or so..

e.b.


----------



## al88 (Oct 3, 2006)

eatonjb said:


> what did you pay? they are going for about $400-$450 or so..


I was able to lease the 2nd one for the same $199 fee. Some others have mentioned that they were able to negotiate a free 622. I had no luck. Compared to what Directv was offereing, $199 x 2 looked pretty good.

--A


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

al88 said:


> I was able to lease a 2nd 622 from Dish. Call and ask. If you get the run around, send an email to [email protected]. They should be able to hook you up.


*Exactly!* They've promised me the 2nd leased 622 *any time* I'm ready.


----------



## gilunionhall (May 8, 2006)

i guess i need to keep calling back until a get an offer and take it immediately!


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

gilunionhall said:


> when you bought yours on ebay - did you still have to register it with dish to get programming or was it as easy as adding a 2 - 1 splitter on the rg6 coming from the dish 1000 to the original 622?


You cannot use splitters on the satellite side of any Dish Network receiver. You must have at least as many feed cables from the switch as you have receivers. If you don't, you must use a multiswitch with all of the satellite feeds going to the switch and then out to the receivers. In the case of the Dish1000, this is the DPP44 which takes three cables from the Dish1000 and sends it four ways.


----------



## Sysvr4 (Oct 31, 2006)

harsh said:


> In the case of the Dish1000, this is the DPP44 which takes three cables from the Dish1000 and sends it four ways.


Ok, maybe a dumb question but....

Dish is sending me a DPP44 after the installer neglected to bring one (long story). However, there are only two coax cables coming in from the Dish1000. Should there be three?

Jeff


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Sysvr4 said:


> Ok, maybe a dumb question but....
> 
> Dish is sending me a DPP44 after the installer neglected to bring one (long story). However, there are only two coax cables coming in from the Dish1000. Should there be three?
> 
> Jeff


2 works 1 for the twin Dpp LNB that has 110/119 1 for the 129 LNB.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

gilunionhall said:


> i guess i need to keep calling back until a get an offer and take it immediately!


Don't call you'll on get CSR's (Can Seriously be Retarded). Email [email protected] give tem your account info & phone # they will call you and get things going.


----------



## mraroid (Jun 11, 2006)

gnm313 said:


> Is there any deal on the lease of a 2nd 622? The dishing it up website says only 1 per year. What's the deal?


I just bought a VIP 622 at Costco. 1 Year warrenty, $449.99.

Mr. Aroid


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

whatchel1 said:


> 2 works 1 for the twin Dpp LNB that has 110/119 1 for the 129 LNB.


That is not correct. The DPP Twin features a built-in DPP32 switch, so the two cables are the outputs of that switch. If you look closely at the dish assembly, you'll see that the single is wired into the DPP Twin "input" and the two cables are wired to the DPP Twin outputs.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Sysvr4 said:


> Should there be three?


Two cables is all that comes out of the Dish1000. Each of the two cables will deliver all three orbital slots. That's why you need a switch with more than two receivers.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Sysvr4 said:


> Dish is sending me a DPP44 after the installer neglected to bring one (long story). However, there are only two coax cables coming in from the Dish1000. Should there be three?


Hard to say without knowing how many receivers you have. There should be one line into the house for each receiver (two per dual-tuner receiver if you don't have a DP Plus switch) and another line for OTA unless you choose to diplex.

Harsh already explained the standard Dish 1000 configuration. When you add a DPP44, the 2 lines from the DPP Twin will go into inputs 1 (119) and 2 (110). Remove the 129 line from the DPP Twin's input and plug it in to DPP44 input 3. So you will have 3 lines from the Dish 1000 (4 from a 1000+) to the DPP44, then 1 from the switch to each receiver.


----------



## Sysvr4 (Oct 31, 2006)

Apologies for hijacking the thread with my question, and thanks to all who responded about it. More details here...



BobaBird said:


> Hard to say without knowing how many receivers you have. There should be one line into the house for each receiver (two per dual-tuner receiver if you don't have a DP Plus switch) and another line for OTA unless you choose to diplex.


Ok, my setup is as follows:

Receivers: 2 - Vip622 (both in single mode), 1 - 625
Sat dish: Dish 1000 w/ DPP Twin

The receivers each have a diplex just before the two inputs. I've actually got independent cables run from a previous install and considered removing the diplexers, but they appear to work, so I haven't bothered.



BobaBird said:


> Harsh already explained the standard Dish 1000 configuration. When you add a DPP44, the 2 lines from the DPP Twin will go into inputs 1 (119) and 2 (110). Remove the 129 line from the DPP Twin's input and plug it in to DPP44 input 3. So you will have 3 lines from the Dish 1000 (4 from a 1000+) to the DPP44, then 1 from the switch to each receiver.


Ok, so if I understand you correctly, I need to run a line from my dish to the DPP44 for the 129, yes? If so, then do I also need to switch out the DPPtwin and connect directly to the LNBs, or how does that work?

Thanks in advance,

Jeff


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

It's basically what you quoted. You can keep the DPP Twin using its LNBs for 119 and 110. Its 2 outputs will lock to 119 and 110 when plugged into the DPP44. You'll no longer be using the DPP Twin's internal switch, so "Remove the 129 line from the DPP Twin's input and plug it in to DPP44."


----------

